# Fish ID



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

Anyone know what kind of a fish this is?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Banded rudderfish OR juvenile Amberjack. Don’t fall into the lesser amberjack trap... be sure if you keep it. I’m not positive.

My heart says juvie AJ.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I think different jacks have different number of gill rakers.

I don't know the difference though and it's not worth taking a chance to me.

Jim


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Jackacapra


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

AJ and not in season yet..


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

if you don't know anybody to say greater or lesser or maybe almaco or maybe bluerunner.....you better count the gill rakers.
not worth it. just throw it back and don't tell the fwc.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Whatever you do, don’t let a destin charter fleet mate tell you it’s an “amberine” and keep it! Haha


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

banded rudder....they catch them at pb pier and fwc classifies those fish as that......I'm not LEO ,but that's what I've seen.....I usually let them go or use them for a big king bait....


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

All the juvie banded rudder fish I've ever seen are, uh, banded. Looks like an AJ to me. Caught a ton of 2-3 pound banded rudder fish offshore the other day. Anybody ever eat em? The grouper and snapper loved em.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

This may help


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for that^^^^^


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Good pic Mullethead. I was always told the gill rake placement as well


----------

